# Under the Surface



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

A few shots from my Hawaii trip last week...
Camera: Nikon AW100


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Amazing shot ! Can't wait till I go there in March. What camera do you use?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Amazing shot ! Can't wait till I go there in March. What camera do you use?


Nikon AW100


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oooo. You are sending me out shopping. If I cannot find a good price, I may try to talk you into renting it for my trip


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Oooo. You are sending me out shopping. If I cannot find a good price, I may try to talk you into renting it for my trip


lol..there is boxing day coming up...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> lol..there is boxing day coming up...


awesome shots man!
did you see lots of bleached corals around there or are they looking pretty healthy?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> awesome shots man!
> did you see lots of bleached corals around there or are they looking pretty healthy?


I didn't see a lot of corals, mostly rocks with algae/food (what attract fish to come). The corals I saw mostly look like the one in one of my pictures above.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> I didn't see a lot of corals, mostly rocks with algae/food (what attract fish to come). The corals I saw mostly look like the one in one of my pictures above.


i was just wondering cuz i just read a book called Sea Sick and it was saying that already 80% of the corals in the caribbean are gone and that lots of the ones around hawaii are dead/gone too

really eye opening book tbh, good read if your interested in whats going on in the oceans.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Hawaii is totally different ( reef wise ) They do not have soft corals, califlaur coral, finger coral, antler corls are the main ones, black urchants and slate pencil urchants ( beautiful! ) are everywhere. Im not sure if it has to do with the rock type, hawaii is all volcanic rock, were as some other reefs are extrusive sedimentary based like limedtone ( with is why reef rock buffers PH higher naturally) thats why base rock is awesome in cichlid tanks it makes your water hard, PH higher without chemicals! I was in maui back in may, we did the molokini snokle trip, saw white tip reef sharks, wildvtangs, triggerfish, 2' chubs, its was spectacular! Ibrought rock from the beach back, and a co worker is getting me more this week for my nano reef!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing pics, btw takes me back to the trip, I didnt get many good fish pics, got a few good ones of my wife from under water tho Lol. The lady at the store where we had them developed was like I can tell whos camera this one is lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cichlid said:


> Hawaii is totally different ( reef wise ) They do not have soft corals, califlaur coral, finger coral, antler corls are the main ones, black urchants and slate pencil urchants ( beautiful! ) are everywhere. Im not sure if it has to do with the rock type, hawaii is all volcanic rock, were as some other reefs are extrusive sedimentary based like limedtone ( with is why reef rock buffers PH higher naturally) thats why base rock is awesome in cichlid tanks it makes your water hard, PH higher without chemicals! I was in maui back in may, we did the molokini snokle trip, saw white tip reef sharks, wildvtangs, triggerfish, 2' chubs, its was spectacular! Ibrought rock from the beach back, and a co worker is getting me more this week for my nano reef!


problem is the ocean's PH is dropping as it absorbs CO2, corals are having a harder time precipitating calcium, and warmer temperatures cause bleaching cuz the algae cant produce sugars at the higher temps


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are some really nice underwater pictures. Reminds of my trip to Xelha in Cancun a few years ago.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, its the rocks them selves being limestone based that raise the PH. in the wild your right tho, its a shame. Alot of ilife is addapting, but sadly not all of it can


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

sea turtle video added..enjoy!


----------

